# Travelling Cage?



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello!
First off, I just want to say thanks to everyone on this forum, without you, I would be a bad hedgehog owner!

And for the real topic, I am thinking about getting Shelby a new travel cage. I might bring her to the vet pretty soon, and I feel like it's time for her to get a new carrier. I would also like for it to be inexpensive (if that's even possible these days :lol.
Any ideas? Please leave the links for the website below so I can access the item easier (if you can!) :smile:


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

I was also thinking about getting something like this (I know this particular item is discontinued, but something like this was in mind): http://www.entirelypets.com/takemehomemed.html but I'm still not sure because there isn't any reviews on the website to see if it's any good or not...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would only recommend something similar to these carriers - Amazon.com : Petmate 41037 Compass Fashion Pets Kennel with Chrome Door, Hot Pink/Black : Dog Kennel : Pet Supplies

You need something hard-sided to protect her in case of an accident, and something that can be strapped in with a seatbelt. Something with wires like what you linked isn't safe because the wire isn't likely to hold up very well if something falls on it or crushes the carrier. Same problem with soft carriers. IMO, most or all small animal pet carriers aren't safe or acceptable to use because they're just not strong enough. Better to stick with a small dog/cat hard-sided carrier which will be safe & more durable.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Kelsey, I had a couple of those small cages when I had my hedgehogs and only used them in my house to put them in if I was cleaning their cage or needed them out of their cage for a short time.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

This may be out of your price range, but you can buy these straps too:

http://amzn.com/B005SH05E6

You wrap the straps around the carrier, and put your seatbelt through the straps and it's pretty secure. It DOES NOT come with the carrier though, the carrier has to be bought separately. But it's a pretty good investment, IMO, because it holds the carrier even more securely.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

This is the one I use. As another option. Also very compact as well so that if you have to stop fast your hedgehog isn't going to slide far in the carrier. You can fit it with a seat belt easily. I put it through the carrying handle and wrap it over the top. It's quite secure. It's also airline approved.

It's 17 L x 12 w x 8 '' Tall. ( roughly the same dimentions as previously mentioned carriers) The top opening is far too small to bring a hedgehog in and out of, but there are two latches on the front that allow it to open the entire lid.


----------

